# What horror movie has haunted you?



## Bender (Mar 10, 2007)

As the title says ^

What horror movie that you have watched before has freaked you out and left you freaked out and reminincnig about it everyday you know to the point that you keep on having nightmares? 

For me it was Grudge 2 and Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## afro luffy (Mar 10, 2007)

ya grudge 2 scared the shit outta me.  i was home alone after watching the damn movie cause my two roommates weren't in town.  i went to sleep and i have this HUGE closet.  i couldn't sleep all night because i was scared that the f#ckin grudge lady was going to crawl outta there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2007)

When I was a lot younger It would have to be Halloween, F***ing Michael Myers.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 10, 2007)

None.
Horror movies never phased me.  The closest thing to that I've ever experienced was getting severe arachnaphobia after seeing the movie arachnaphobia when I was like 8 or 9.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 10, 2007)

The It. That clown scared the shit out of me when I was a kid. Other than that, The Ring and Ju-on (American version called The Grudge) both of them from the original Japanese version. Both movies haunted me for 1 week and I had troubled going to bed/sleep. It was fucking scary!!!


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 10, 2007)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose ((I'm scared to be awake at 3 a.m. now.))
Cujo ((Yeah, this scared me!))
Saw ((Just creepy and gross..))


----------



## Birkin (Mar 10, 2007)

The movie "It" far outclasses anyone. Psycho clown bending reality to his will  I'm still scared of him ;p


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Mar 10, 2007)

Jumaji. The movie with Robin Williams. I had nightmares for about 4 nights when I was 6 years old.


----------



## Predator (Mar 10, 2007)

I watch horror movies all the time... as if they were regular tv

lol I have no fear from them. All they are is grizzly deaths with tons of gore. IE Hostel or Saw trilogy
Texas chainsaw massacre was simply laughs for me
U knew when every person died, and how they would die and all those movies. I dont think thats horrifying, i think thatspredictable

It was a funny movie, =D
Halloween revolutionized the Ideal slasher film, still love this series =D

Grudge series completly sucked. Watch Ju oh, much better, and actually a whole lot more "scarier"


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 10, 2007)

no movies broahhhh


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 10, 2007)

no movies broahhhh


----------



## kire (Mar 10, 2007)

when i was little: Halloween, Friday the 13th, and the exorcist


----------



## Nathan (Mar 11, 2007)

When I was little the Sixth Sense scared the crap out of me. I had nightmares for 2 weeks.


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 11, 2007)

to be honest I can't think of any of the top of my head (probaly the wishmaster; that's didn't really scare me but it just freaked me out. )


----------



## Cava (Mar 11, 2007)

ringu. i watched it when i was 10.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 11, 2007)

The Ring.
I wasn't able to think straight for three days.


----------



## Toki-Doki (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not really the type to get scared by horror films, but back when I was a kid I remember being really freaked out by a movie called The Haunting. : O


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2007)

till this day, child's play 1-3 has  haunted me. then this upcoming movie dead silence is just horrible


----------



## Cava (Mar 12, 2007)

child's play 1 gave me the creeps too! n i watched it when i was 8 yrs old so =.=


----------



## Suikka (Mar 12, 2007)

None really. After watching The Grudge 2 a while it felt like someone was watching me but it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Onslaught (Mar 12, 2007)

Horror movies dont really bother me too much,messed up movies like House of 1000 Corpses though leave you thinking to yourself,what the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 12, 2007)

The Exorcist did it for me..

the entire death of innocence, no, the raping of innocence from powers beyond our control is just plain scary to me.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 12, 2007)

Saw 2

It creeped me out slightly


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 12, 2007)

"the Exorcism of Emily Rose"

>>

based froma true story.  demons are real.  evil spirits are real.  so.. yeah, it scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 12, 2007)

There is one horror film I'll always remember. 'IT'. I hate clowns. I watched it when I was young with some friends, we thought it would be fun whilst her parents were out to get one of her dads horror films and put it on. We were about 6. We never got past the first 10 minutes.

Oh my god. 



Although, when I watch it now it doesn't seem that scary. That clown will always haunt me though.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 12, 2007)

I have never been afraid of a horror movie. The genre sucks as a whole, put a fucking stake in it already.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 12, 2007)

@Ino: That pic gives me the creeps


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 12, 2007)

Mojim said:


> @Ino: That pic gives me the creeps



I know. Just try watching some parts of the film. I think he kills just kids If I remember. 

There was two main parts right at the beginning that I always remember. One was a girl in her front garden on a little bike. She looked about 4, her mother was hanging out watching and just went inside to get something, next minute the wind blows and blows the towl/clothes upwards, the girl turns her head and that shitface clown is stood there smiling.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 12, 2007)

^ I totally remember that part and I screamed like a crazy histeria person, it was just too scary for me that time (i was 7 y/o). Then my mom had to calmed me down for hours because I was too scared and freaked out! Lol that night I went to sleep with my parents bedroom,heh :sweat 
Poor little girl though ;[

Another one was the scene/part at the bathroom. That's all I can remember about it and that scene was scary too


----------



## Cava (Mar 12, 2007)

IT kills adults as well..in fact the story is about the children who faced IT and defeated him and then when IT returns they're adults, and facing IT to defeat him again.


----------



## Misa (Mar 12, 2007)

The ring

7 days..... >.<


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 12, 2007)

Cava said:


> IT kills adults as well..in fact the story is about the children who faced IT and defeated him and then when IT returns they're adults, and facing IT to defeat him again.



Ah, I couldn't remember. It's been years since I watched it. But I do remember them being adults later on. 




Mojim said:


> Another one was the scene/part at the bathroom. That's all I can remember about it and that scene was scary too



Is that the bit where blood starts pumping out of the sink?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 12, 2007)

im really not a horror movie person. i get freaked easily the first one i saw was amityville horror and then i was afraid to go to the bathroom... i havent seen a horror film since.


----------



## Raiju (Mar 12, 2007)

The movie THEY scared the living shit outta me.....


----------



## Saosin (Mar 12, 2007)

I haven't watched a horror film since _Carrie_.
The entire movie just had me lol'ing and wondering why it was even considered a horror.
Then at the very end, everything seemed all happy until BAM. The hand. 
That was the only movie to ever make me jump right out of my seat.

I saw that last year and it still scares the shit out me just thinking about it.
T_T


----------



## Cava (Mar 13, 2007)

Saosexy said:


> I haven't watched a horror film since _Carrie_.
> The entire movie just had me lol'ing and wondering why it was even considered a horror.
> Then at the very end, everything seemed all happy until BAM. The hand.
> That was the only movie to ever make me jump right out of my seat.
> ...



if its a horror movie x-men would've been like god knows how many times that of carrie.... all carrie is about is a girl who knows pyrotechnique :/


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 13, 2007)

Red said:


> till this day, child's play 1-3 has  haunted me. then this upcoming movie dead silence is just horrible



I saw the preview for that for a split second on the TV, I think I'm going to look that up now, looked interesting for a little while.

And yes, the childs play movies scared me A LOT when I was little.

Childs play one came out when I was 5. I remember when there was this doll line and one of them looked like the good guy doll from childs play and it freaked the hell out of me. Why I couldn't stand dolls when I was a kid.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 13, 2007)

Ino Pig said:
			
		

> Is that the bit where blood starts pumping out of the sink?


Yup that's it. I remember there's a lot of blood came out from that sink !!


----------



## Tanthalos (Mar 13, 2007)

Darkness

 if you watch the unedited version the final seens when the poop hits the fans just unbelievably well done.
 "But mommy we're scared....turn out the light..."

 Ghosthouse productions tends to do ok horror flicks (Grudge, Grudge 2, Darkness, Boogeyman, Messengers)


----------



## hara_karikitty (Mar 13, 2007)

13 Ghosts. 

I had a dream about Jackal. And it like, ripped by back to pieces. Then I woke up screaming and thought it was in my bedroom, it was my desk.

Texas Chainsaw Massacre. It scared the crap out of me. I hated going upstairs for like, a week.

and when I was a kid. The "night of the Living Dead" movie, or like, one of them, the bit with that zombie that just pulled itself out of its coffin and it had one of those backless suits on. Jesus I couldn't sleep for a week. 

I was about 8.

lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, i think The Ring did it for me when i first saw it. 

We'd watched it late at night the first time and after it ended, i didn't look at my vcr in the same way for a longtime. I've since gotten over it.


----------



## coriander (Mar 13, 2007)

honestly, none so far. i even find it strange why i haven't been scared by horror films. i've watched land of the dead, the grudge, the ring, the tale of two sisters alone at night  and i wasn't even carried away by the sound effects.. 

i'd really want to watch/find a horror film that would scare the hell out of me... maybe i haven't seen the really scary ones...


----------



## Saya (Mar 18, 2007)

The It. I hate clowns.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 23, 2007)

It would have to be a ring
and a couple of others I am too glad to forget


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 23, 2007)

nami said:


> The It. I hate clowns.




me too man that crap was .................
i don't even want to think about clowns


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 23, 2007)

A tale of two sisters was more sad than scary to me....

I felt for the little girl that lost her life suffocating on the body of her recently deceased mother . 

I get scared by psychological movies more than anything. For some reason the grudge had a profound effect on me for a little while. Then I got over it and realized how stupid the movie was.

The Grudge 2 was much less painful after that.

A good movie that makes you cringe a little is Audition. That's messed up.

Or any of the faces of death movies, or watch the nick berg beheading... Those are the scariest things ever.


----------



## Crys (Mar 23, 2007)

"It" traumatized me pretty bad...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 23, 2007)

The original Night of the Living Dead. I know it's cheaply made, but the daughter kills her mom with a shovel and eats her dad! And the black n' white makes it grittier.


----------



## Vixey (Mar 24, 2007)

I've never really gotten into this whole new breed of visual horror movie. In fact, the ones I find the most enjoyable and creepy are the ones with the concept behind them. Also, having a beginning, middle, and end really helps.

My favorite horror movie of all time has to be the original Omen. I also really enjoyed An American Werewolf in London.

Sure, I found the Ring and the Grudge scary but I thought that they were crap movies and I hated the story. The special effects saved the movie in both cases. And I will NEVER like slasher flicks.


----------



## Darkened_Uchihaz (Mar 24, 2007)

It would have to be "Night of the Living Dead."  Not the black and white one, I have yet to see that one.  _Night of the Living Dead 3_ or something like that.  More modern, graphical violence and gore.  I couldn't sleep the night I watched it..


----------



## Rose (Mar 24, 2007)

The Exorcist and teh Chainsaw Massacre scared the hell out of me. Also I hate dolls because of Childs Play.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 24, 2007)

alright this is gonna sound stupid but blair witch, only because my basement stairs are set up exactly like the one at the end, plus the lights can only be turned on at the bottom. so im always just a bit creeped out.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Horror?*

I don't watch horror movies but the scariest movie I've watched is Willy Wonka and the choclate factory [also known as the non jonny deep one]...Scary...The Oompa loompas seemed like slaves and weren't happy and willy himself was scary...very scary...Thought I like the candy man song and the song that charlies grand pa said.


----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't find horror movies scary. Disturbing? Yes. But that's about it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 28, 2007)

None really. 

Just tell yourself that it's a movie with overpaid actors/actresses and a lot of special effects. Saw was a bit disturbing, and Se7en was interesting but I never lost any sleep over them.


----------



## Kairi.nin (Aug 30, 2007)

Meh. I love horror movies, so none have really scarred me for life or anything, but I remember watching The Blair Witch Project when I was only in the 4th Grade, and since then I've had a slight fear of going into the woods by myself.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 30, 2007)

i very rarely watch horror movies >.<

I was a kid who was watching goosebumps since the age of 3,watching the show "Beyond Belief" since age 5, Then watching "candyman" at age 6.Since then i came to be very imaginative on what could be in my closet or under my bed or what could pop out of the mirror when i take a shower  (those were hard times). I have grown into a very jumpy person. 


When i was in grade 4 there was this scary ass book cover that had a very creepy looking ghost, i was so scared it would jump out and haunt me i hid it under my parents mattress 



last horror movie i saw was grudge 2, wasnt the least bit scary.


----------



## Shawn_D (Aug 30, 2007)

I watched Salem's Lot (the original) when I was like 5 or so.  I had Blue Vampire nightmares for a week...


----------



## Suzie (Aug 30, 2007)

None have haunted me yet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2007)

childs play  made me spent most of my childhood scared to be alone...and to this day..i'm afraid of dolls

they seem to be always staring at me


----------



## Orosnake (Aug 30, 2007)

First it used to be the Ring but then it was" Jeepers Creepers " I kept having nightmares abaut that damn monster trying to eat me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 30, 2007)

Alien and Aliens


they tend to come from either the ceiling or the floor


----------



## Denji (Aug 30, 2007)

While several horror movies have scared me, none have done so to the point of me having nightmares about them.


----------



## Highwind (Sep 1, 2007)

It. I hate clowns now.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 1, 2007)

i would have to go with the movie strangelands, jacobs ladder, and wrong turn...i never stop in virgina w.e im driving through it..not even if i have to go to the bathroom


----------



## HellsingX7 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm never scared by horror movies. But one time i was lying in bed and i swear i could hear the noise that the girl from the Grudge makes. It was clearly coming from behind me to, but the bed is against the wall....


----------



## stardust (Sep 1, 2007)

Lonely Soul said:


> The Exorcism of Emily Rose ((I'm scared to be awake at 3 a.m. now.))



_Totally agree. 

And oh yes, the infamous It.
I'm scared shitless of clowns and the circus now.

I didn't think Jacob's Ladder was that scary. Except for the part when Jacob meets his old war buddy, and a car runs his friend over- there's a face in the window, and I couldn't get it out of my head for quite a while.

The only part of The Ring that really scared me was Katie's face in the bathroom. To this day when Naomi and Katie's mom are about to come to that part, I look away._


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Sep 2, 2007)

no one said silence of the lambs?

i was 10 when i saw that on TV, i had no clue what was on

no horror move scares me these days, i make fun of them in front of my friends when they're watching them, lol


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

silence of the lambs isn't scary


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Sep 2, 2007)

dude, i was turning 10 at the time when i saw silence of the lambs


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

HellsingX7 said:


> *I'm never scared by horror movies*. But one time i was lying in bed and i swear i could hear the noise that the girl from the Grudge makes. It was clearly coming from behind me to, but the bed is against the wall....


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2007)

Witches. But I was like 7 at the time. And maybe The Ring. I was scared of my tv for a while.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 4, 2007)

The second Saw movie, and I worked in a slaughter house


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:


> dude, i was turning 10 at the time when i saw silence of the lambs



I was 6 when Aliens Came out, and I saw Alien when I was 8


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 4, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Witches. But I was like 7 at the time. And maybe The Ring. I was scared of my tv for a while.



Shit. That book was written so well that it made me actually believe in em....I was in 4th grade then. Teacher read it to us. The cover freaked me out...and then she showed us the movie...that was it....

GAAH!

Oh yeah. Anyone remember the book series Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark?
Fuck. The art was demented.


----------



## Keme (Sep 4, 2007)

Highwind said:


> It. I hate clowns now.


My thoughts exactly.

There are two films that still scare me to this very day. Those would be - The Exorcist and Poltergeist.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 4, 2007)

Nightmare On Elm Street 3. He used the kids as puppets. PUPPETS!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 4, 2007)

Halloween is the only movie that ever haunted me. Still to this day, if I watch a Halloween movie, I can't walk into a dark part of my house, or outside without a light.  I thank Michael Myers for giving me caution, so I don't die like those idiotic fools in slasher flicks (which are my favorite genre of movies btw).  All this new horror bullshit sucks.  I've seen a handful of movies out of the 1000s out that I thought were well done.  Grudge/Ring/Hostel and all those other mainstream horror movies are all full of fail.  Good horror died in the 80s


----------



## Podman (Sep 4, 2007)

Movies Aren't Scary.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys might laugh at this but Signs...

I saw that with my mom and sister one afternoon a week after it came out. Everything was fine and I didn't even think about the moive for hours. We even went to get icecream from one of those old timey ice cream shops. 

Everything was fine and normal. Untill about 9 O'Clock when sun sun went down. Every noise was an alien. Every slight movement that I didn't make was an alien. Even my dream were infected by these asshole color changing freaks. I'm at a loss for words to describe my terror.


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2007)

Chakushin ari
Good film, but a bit freaky


----------



## Morwain (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't get freaked at horror movies actually but, the movie "The Day After Tomorrow" is my worst nightmare and freaks me out.


----------



## Hope (Sep 8, 2007)

The Shining. Yeah not really scary but it freaked me out so much for a week after I slept in my sisters room.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

none.. i usually just laugh at them... is something wrong with me..:amazed


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 16, 2007)

Well let's see which ones.
Jaws, don't know if it should be considered horror movie
Halloween, all thanks to Michael Myers
The excorsist, had to cut my hair due to the fear.
Cujo, damn dog...>>
Texas Chain Massacre
The Night of the Living Dead


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 17, 2007)

The Grudge  

That lady was scary.


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 17, 2007)

You guys should check out Hatchet best horror movie i've seen in a long time very bloody and plenty of gore. It had a NC-17 rating was edited to Rated R for theaters. Won alot of awards and praises.


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 18, 2007)

Evil Dead 2. My parents made me watch it when I was like four years old...Scarred for life. 
I never watched the first one, not sure if I want to.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 18, 2007)

The original "Exorcist" with Linda Blair scared me when I was a kid.

With the recent ones, "The Eye" scared my ass off, especially the part where the ghost flies towards the protagonist asking her "Why are you sitting on my chair?"


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea it the clown scared the shit out of me as a kid ...I was scared to go near the sewer drains. I watched it at 12pm on WB which made it even worst


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 18, 2007)

I remembered another one that scared me for life: IT since that movie I don't get close to clowns and even was afraid of taking a shower when I was a little girl, the showe fear I got over with in a week the ones with clows is still going >>


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

The old scream movies used to haunt me when I was a kid.


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 19, 2007)

Only two movies have scared me or kept me in suspense. "Signs" and "War of the Worlds"


----------



## Mojim (Sep 19, 2007)

^ 'Signs' I understand, but which part in 'War of the worlds' scared you? Just curious...


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 19, 2007)

Sadomasochists From Beyond The Grave :3


----------



## Rori (Sep 19, 2007)

Only one movie has scared me enough to sleep with the light on and this was about TEN years ago, and that was *It*.

Now.. none, I don't watch horrors.


----------



## mister_napolean (Sep 20, 2007)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> I remembered another one that scared me for life: IT since that movie I don't get close to clowns and even was afraid of taking a shower when I was a little girl, the showe fear I got over with in a week the ones with clows is still going >>



haah man me too i was scared to take baths/showers without the dooropen haha wierd but IT got me sacred.. another scary movie that was good was BARNEY purple dinosaur..


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 20, 2007)

Child's Play 1&2. I still have nightmares about that shit.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 20, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Only one movie has scared me enough to sleep with the light on and this was about TEN years ago, and that was *It*.
> 
> Now.. none, I don't watch horrors.


Beep Beep Richie.....


mystictrunks said:


> Child's Play 1&2. I still have nightmares about that shit.



Yeah those two scared me and also the original Exorcist....


----------



## Zetton (Sep 21, 2007)

Not a single horror movie has haunted me o_o They are more funny than scary, lol.  Ever watch "Hundred Stories"  series? Good anime. . . . .


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Only one movie has scared me enough to sleep with the light on and this was about TEN years ago, and that was *It*.
> 
> Now.. none, I don't watch horrors.


That movie make me scared to go to the bathroom for months! >_>


----------



## Zetton (Sep 21, 2007)

Mojim said:


> That movie make me scared to go to the bathroom for months! >_>






Boo.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2007)

^ wtf?! O______________O


----------



## chrisp (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm..I only watched the first five minuted of Saw III, and then I couldn't take it anymore. That movie is so sick.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 22, 2007)

Stephen Kings IT


----------



## Che Guevara (Sep 22, 2007)

Jason. With hes hockey mask and knife.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Sep 22, 2007)

It

I was like in 4th grade and i had nightmares for like a week. Im not scared of clowns either.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Sep 22, 2007)

ju on movies are scary but im not haunted....


----------



## Cobra (Sep 22, 2007)

Haze said:


> It
> 
> I was like in 4th grade and i had nightmares for like a week. Im not scared of clowns either.


I was only in first grade when I saw it and that movie made me afraid of clowns


----------



## Doggystyle (Sep 22, 2007)

The Exorcist. The very first, original one. Believe it or not, I saw it when I was 5 years old. From that age until I was 8 years old, I would bring a blanket with me whenever I watch a horror film.


----------



## Snow (Sep 22, 2007)

White Chicks.

I swear I was afraid of white people for two months after I saw the commercial.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 22, 2007)

I watched the Grudge on an airplane (few years ago), scared the living shit out of me. I ended up not sleeping because I was so scared something was going to choke me to death. -.-


----------



## Nena Trinity (Sep 23, 2007)

ChipsAndSnacks said:


> Shit. That book was written so well that it made me actually believe in em....I was in 4th grade then. Teacher read it to us. The cover freaked me out...and then she showed us the movie...that was it....
> 
> GAAH!
> 
> ...



HOLYFUCK. The art used to scared me shitless. Okay scary movies.....only ones that really did me in were It, The Exorcist, and Halloween. Man I was a kid when I saw them, like...7. XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

nso said:


> White Chicks.
> 
> I swear I was afraid of white people for two months after I saw the commercial.


----------



## tinhamodic (Sep 24, 2007)

I grew up watching horror movies. But the one that made a serious impression on me was "The Exorcist". That movie totally freaked me out!


----------

